# New pedals, foot going to sleep.



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

I replaced my pedals to Speedplays and my right foot is falling asleep. It feels like my toes have lost circulation and I have to unclip and try to get the blood flowing again. The clip on my right foot is set very close to my left foot and I do not have any problems with it. Which way do I need to move the clip on my shoe? Any other suggestions that I might try?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## cocoboots (Apr 13, 2006)

what kind of shoes do you have? are you tightening the straps from top to bottom or vice versa? do you pronate in your shoe while riding? how did you setup your current cleat position? by yourself or someone at a shop?


----------



## racersready (Apr 3, 2009)

With speedplays or any small platform pedal it is important to have a really stiff shoe, preferably carbon. Also I would strongly recommend orthodics. Even if you just get the ones they have at REI that you put in the oven to heat mold to your foot. It makes a huge difference, in a sport where it is all about pushing hard with your feet.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

most people should not be installing the cleats themselves. you should go to the bike shop and ask them to make sure you have it appropriately positioned. Especially if you're paying a lot of money for expensive shoes and cleats. Its amazing, the most important contact point on the bike and people still think doing it themselves will work...


----------



## bianchi bob (Mar 23, 2008)

I had a similar problem with my Speedplays. In my case, I had the clips set back as far as they could go. My right foot would cramp up and eventually start to numb. No issues with the left foot. What I discovered is that on my right foot, my toes would clench up. I moved the clip forward less than one cm on the right shoe. The problem stopped. I have Specialized shoes, no carbon soles. As suggested, maybe a stiffer sole would make a difference.


----------



## BLUEMEANIE (Mar 16, 2009)

I had the same problem consistently with my right foot on my CB Quattros after a hard 25-30mi. I simply loosened the lower two straps a bit on that shoe. Haven't had the problem since.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

BLUEMEANIE said:


> I had the same problem consistently with my right foot on my CB Quattros after a hard 25-30mi. I simply loosened the lower two straps a bit on that shoe. Haven't had the problem since.


I had same problem...only started around the 30 mile mark. In addition to distal half of my left foot going to sleep I was developing this agonizing pain in my first three toes...a neuropathic type of pain.

I loosed the two lower straps a bit on my shoe a month ago...haven't had the problem since.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

I'll assume that the shoe fits and is not tight.





then....





Move your cleats back, and you'll need to lower the saddle very very very slightly, assuming it was the correct height to begin with.


Starnut


----------



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thnaks for all the replies. I did loosen my shoe straps and it did help. I guess my feet were swelling. I will take my bike and shoes to my shop and get fitted for saddle height.

Thanks to all


----------



## Anthony_boi (Dec 15, 2008)

I have the opposite problem, actually. When I try to do 1 legged pedaling drills my loose leg's foot goes to sleep instantly. Clip back in and I'm fine . . . Clearly not as big of a problem as going numb when actually riding but still a little concerning.


----------

